# Help me buy Battery



## tarunjain07 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a kodak easy share z740.My bro bought this from US.
I have to buy new rechargeable batteries ,currently i m using *
Energizer 2500mAh 1.2V nimh batteries *but bought this from US and now i m in Delhi 
So please tell me which batteries i can buy for this ?
what is the significance of mAh ??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2011)

bro i just bought uniross 1 hr charger with 4 2500 cell cost 1200...i am loving it


----------



## macho84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi get the new eneloope sanyo's xxx series good one last long as well.


----------

